# Valus - A Journal of my Travels



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

This being an alternate telling of the Heroes of Marchford from the viewpoint of a cleric of Ceria.  A more extensive telling of this story is posting In The Valus at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97346.

The campaign being played is The Valus published by Different Worlds being ran by the author Destan himself.  The Valus is a rather large island (could almost be a continent) and is a gritty world of low magic which could be dropped into virtually any campaign world.

Fitz, the cleric of Ceria follows the harvest path and as such takes on the role of speak softly and carry a big stick (in this case a large scythe) in defense of the common man and elevating the goodness of mankind for Ceria.

Fitz has left the horse plains of his father's land several years ago and has been wandering the Valus in the name of Ceria.  

Cast of other Important Characters:

Magnus - a young mage looking to become a "boom, boom"
Funeris/Tobias - a young adventurer that looks like a man sized child
Motega - a young warrior from the far lands


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Discovery...*

While on my travels to serve Ceria, I have stumbled across an odd site – a scorpion humanoid lying dead in the plains just outside of Marchford.  The dead body stirred quite a ruckus among the folk of Marchford until the Mayor took control of the situation and dispersed the crowd back to their homes and the warm hearth of the Wet Boot.

During an evening meal at the Wet Boot, Mayor Eddam and Captain Wallach asked for a data gathering expedition regarding this human scorpion.  I believe the Mayor wanted to inform the Earl at Dun Beric of what happened.  All was silent until the Mayor offered 300 silvers!  As one can imagine, a ragtag of fools walked up to the table.  Of course they needed some good guidance of our blessed mother Ceria.  Therefore I have interrupted my original travel plans and vowed my companionship to give Ceria's blessings.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Follow the tracks...*

Our party left Marchford and moved to investigate the death of the humanoid scorpion.  A most curious site it is, not a buzzard about the death site nor a rot.

The scorpion's tracks ran across the plains towards the north and into the woods.  It turned out to be a crummy day to start this expedition as the weather started to get nasty the further north we went.

Upon exiting the plains into the forest we were attacked by a party hiding in the trees (oddly looking back into woods).  They were a set of typical bandits and really no match for a group such as ours.  They should have just buggered off properly when approached.  After a brief confrontation, the last two remaining dropped their arms and in return for peaceful passage explained that they were running away from the same creatures which we were seeking!

They were some use after all as they were based in the abandoned Llyndofare Castle.  Ah, Llyndofare Castle – it was once a robust fortress used in the defense of these lands if my knowledge serves me correctly.  It was rumored to be haunted and therefore deserted prior to the end of the war.

Seams that they were digging around in the old castle's well and  came across a set of catacombs thus disturbing some sort of underground creature.

We continued north along the river and luckily found an old foundation of what use to be a cottage.  We stayed there to rest for the night.  In the morning we journeyed forward until meeting up with the old mule track which we promptly took to the west.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Llyndofare...*

The mule path led to the foot of the castle.  As we followed the path up to the door Motega noticed fresh tracks along the path.  While the party held up for Motega, Funeris noticed a body behind the arrow slits at which time Ember panicked and charged the gates (where she was going or why we will never know).

That did it!  A horn went off from inside the walls, the gates opened, and several armed goons appeared.  I prayed for Ceria to bless our party of fools as we stormed the castle.  These simple bandits were not well prepared and within a matter of minutes the front courtyard, tower and walls were secure.

We did capture two goons who were delighted to speak as Motega ate the heart out from one of their companions.  They had been up to no good outside the northern town Andoric's Steps.  Fleeing south, they holed up in the abandoned castle (and obviously stirred up trouble here as well).  We also found out that we were still missing two bandits - their leaders.

Being late in the day, we used one of the towers to make camp.  The two bandits in custody were tied to the mule – like minded company.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Bandit leaders...*

In the morning we went in search for the two bandit leaders.  Following information from the two in custody we moved our way over to the castle section we believed them to be holed up.  I was all for trying to negotiate their surrender, but Nimrodel busted down the door and immediately took it in the chest with a great axe and an arrow for her efforts.  A short bloody fight took place with the half-orc losing his head and his companion captured (they should have surrendered).

Our keen thief rescued a merchant – Obrick Humblefoot – which the bandits had locked up in the tower.  He also found the most interesting book – Fall of the Bandit King.  I want to do some more research, as I think the book might possess some value to the right purveyor of such fine antiquities.

With our mission accomplished, we went back to the town of Marchford.  I'm sure the Mayor will have more to discuss with these bandits in regards to the scorpion humanoids.  We stopped once again at the cottage ruins and set camp for the night.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Heroes of Marchford...*

Our group had been given four days to report on the scorpion humanoids and in fact we accomplished the feat in 3.  Maybe a party of fools, or maybe something more?  We hiked back to Marchford and met up with the Mayor at Fordkeep.

Sir Eddam the Mayor and Captain Wallach listened attentively to our exploits about the past couple of days.  Our information along with that of the captives was attentively digested by the Mayor and with his personal thanks (and coin from Captain Wallach) we were decommissioned from service.  The Captain retained the bandits for transfer to Andoric’s Steps for proper punishment.  At that point our group headed over to The Boot and were christened the “Heroes of Marchford”.

Well, a fine party we were that day, all excited from our first quest of purpose.  During the basking of our glory and the downing of many rounds of ale was when the merchant Obrick Humblefoot queried whom among our group was going to escort him home.  After raising the stakes from 100 princes to 200, it was decided that Nimrodel, Raven, and Ember were going to escort him on his return trip home.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Departure...*

The following day our group, the Heroes of Marchford, met once again to say our goodbye’s.  Nimrodel, Raven, and Ember left that cloudy morning with Obrick amid a few handshakes.  I prayed to Ceria for the party’s safe passage and for a brief moment I felt a ray of light warm itself through the clouds and touch my ex-companions.

Upon their departure the young mage Magnus suggested that we talk with Sir Eddam about cleansing the castle Llyndofare for some additional coin.  The excitement of youth is difficult to bottle and against my good senses I found myself joining the others in agreement to speak with the Mayor.

Following the excited mage over to Fordkeep we made our presence known to the guard at the gate that we wished to once again speak to the Mayor.  As we were the Heroes the young guard asked us to wait while he spoke with Captain Wallach.  Within a few minutes both Captain Wallach and Sir Eddam approached and greeted our party with a fine good morning to us all.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*The Rider...*

Prior to Magnus being able to spill his foolish quest upon the Mayor a rider thundered into town looking the worse for wear and demanding to immediately speak to Sir Eddam the Mayor of Marchord as he had news from Dun Beric.

With that the mayor strode forward and announced his presence.  The rider, clearly exhausted from his ride, gave the grim news of an attack against Dun Beric by dwarves with black skin – hundreds of them had attacked the castle during the night throwing themselves against the main gate and the walls.  The rider stated that he was on to warn Dun Meggan and Dun Tullow at which point the Mayor thanked him and sent him on his way.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*New Purpose...*

Now every now and then the Gods, in the humor that only they can understand, have a way of turning boys into men and on that morning Magnus spoke the words of a true Wiseman when he suggested that our group should go and warn the Duke at Dun Beric about our findings and be messengers for the Mayor between the Duke and Marchford.

At first the Mayor was a bit skeptical about the offer and noted that the coffers of Marchford have already been emptied.  Our proud mage announced that we would do it for the good of Marchford and her people.  At that the Mayor agreed and took a few moments to scribe a letter to the Duke.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*A meeting along the path...*

Our party of five traveled the well used road towards Dun Beric with Motega scouting in front and the remainder back a ways on the path itself.  By mid-morning Motega signaled to the party and then melted into the shadows of the brush.  Down the road a cloud of dust moved it’s way towards our location.  Funeris, our heavy, and myself broke off to greet the approaching mass and as it neared we could tell what looked like a mass of townsfolk being lead by a handful of armed men.

Upon their approach I extended an offer of Ceria of good day and good travels.  The armed guards were reluctant to speak and focused on our female member Calyx who they found strange company (as it is not often that a member of the earthen folk walk amongst the common).  I explained that she was merely a traveling companion and asked from where they hailed.  Dun Beric was the answer along with a word of warning about travels to the keep and a repeat story of the dark dwarven attack.

We were informed that their orders were to escort the women and children to Dun Meggen.  Our request for them to inform Sir Eddam of Marchford fell on deaf ears until Magnus produced some coin.  I don’t understand the motivation of coin, as Ceria provides all that is bountiful, but for these men it is that for which they would pass word to the Mayor.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Dun Beric...*

Our approach to Dun Beric was noted by a group of soldiers guarding the gates.  As the cry of our arrival rang out, from our viewpoint we could see work was being completed to repair the damage done by the dwarven attack.  From the gate approached a mounted contingent of men halting our continuation to the castle’s gates.

The well dressed noble on an obese steed came forward demanding our purpose.  I informed him of Sir Eddam’s letter to the Duke and that we were to bring message from the Mayor of Marchford.  With a sneer he paused and let it be known that all could pass through the gates except for Motega and Calyx.  They would have to pay a toll of a days rations for gaining access to the “safety” of the keep.  Biting my tongue I asked Magnus to pay the noble’s toll.

Entrance to the keep allowed a good view of the damage done during the night.  Debris littered the yard and repairs were being made in earnest on several sections of the gate – from my viewpoint it looked like the gates held up well with only minor damage.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*The Healing...*

While the rest of my companions questioned the guards, I also noticed a makeshift ward of cots from which the groans of the injured could be heard.  I looked at each man and noted their conditions while calling on Ceria to give a small blessing to provide a bit of healing.  It pains me so to see the loyal soldiers discarded by the Duke’s healers.  Surely any wounded officers of the Duke’s were taken care of while these men were left to suffer.

In particular was a young lad, no more than a boy really, lying within a shade of death’s grasp.  His leather armor pierced, mangled, and caked in dried blood.  The wound bandaged, but not with great care as the stench informed all that his time here was short.   It was to him that I begged Ceria for her healing love and with a touch of my hands I felt the power of Ceria, not just a small blessing as the others, but a burning passion of strength flowed through my hands and into this boy.

At that the wound on his body closed and the boy’s head and body sprang into my arms.  I don’t know what visions he saw or if Ceria spoke to him, but he clasped my frame and wept.  My companions say the crowd cheered, I don’t know about that as my view of the boy was interrupted by a shadow and a demand.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 24, 2004)

*Message delivered, message received...*

A second and higher ranking noble dispersed the crowd with several armed guards at his service and asking ourselves if we were the ones looking for the Duke.  I replied that we were and that we had a message for which we needed an audience with the Duke.  After being informed that the Duke was too busy, he introduced himself as Sir Gathil the top advisor to the Duke and to whom we would be given a brief audience.

As diplomatically as possible, I informed Sir Gathil of the mayor’s request for the Duke’s orders and our encounters with the Scorpiot’s and Castle Llyndofare.  Sir Gathil’s lack of brains and pompous attitude provided little help as he had no use for Marchford in his plans and dismissed our Scorpiot information as theories.

Furthermore, he informed me that the healing of Ceria was not desired, but that I would be paid for my efforts.  With that, a sack of coins was tossed my way with the demands that we remove ourselves from his castle.  He yanked the reigns of his horse, barked a few commands to those working on the repairs and left the courtyard.

I did take the coins as they would be useful to our travels and made to take off needing a bit of fresh air to take my mind away from the arrogant ass.  As I turned, the boy grabbed my hand and thanked me for Ceria’s work.  He announced that his name was Greffan and informed us that his father owned a farm south of the castle and he would be honored if we made a visit.  I vowed to the boy that we would and with that the remaining soldiers gave us a rude escort through the gates of Dun Beric.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 28, 2004)

*Road Rage...*

Our walk back to Marchford was uneventful other than the fantasies of our young mage Magnus.  Does he ever stop yabbering – the boy is a never ending fountain of nonsense about being the greatest mage in history and learning the power of the boom-boom.  Ceria will need to forgive me, because at one point I let go a foul and direct curse during one of his lengthy rants.  However, my obscenities worked for the result was a few hours of silence, for which I was overjoyed.

During this time of silence, I was able to reflect and found myself disturbed regarding our encounter with the Duke – or at least with the Duke's top advisor – the Sir Gathil.  Why is it that a man must elevate himself above those of others through ostentatious acts.  Does he not breath the same air as us all, bleed as we all bleed, and will not a swift sword bring death?  True nobility should be derived from one's selfless actions, leadership abilities and courage; not from one's ability to humiliate.  It's a wonder that they don't believe they're equal to the Risen Gods.  Someday the people of Dun Beric will be led by truly noble men.


----------



## rickajr (Dec 28, 2004)

*Left on her own...*

Upon reaching Marchford during the setting of the sun, we made for Ford's Keep to see the Mayor and relay the news that Marchford was on her own.  While I was passing along Ceria's blessings to the wounded, my comrades found out more about the black skinned dwarves called Dwem and we passed this information along as well.  Sir Eddam acknowledged the facts and mentioned that the women and children had already been sent west to Dun Meggan.  Our group headed on over to the Boot for the night and with the persuasion of a few coins the half-orc innkeeper Oggut tapped us a keg.  During our drinking, Oggut mentioned that he preferred to seek the safe harbor of Dun Meggan and would be out first thing in the morning.  As respected guests, he offered that we could stay as long as desired, if we would only lock up prior to leaving.  I'm sure someone kept watch that night, but as for me - the drinks replaced all conscious thoughts for the moment.

The following morning hurt, not that it wasn't a bright day with the chirping of birds to bring about the rising of the sun, but the previous night's ale provided for a very rough morning.  My prayers to Ceria were brief and I could only hope that She may forgive my indulgences from last night.  True to his word, Oggut was gone to head west and left a note reminding us of our vow to lock up the Wet Boot prior to leaving.  Scrounging around the inn provided enough food for a hearty breakfast from which a discussion arose regarding our current plans.

While we could stay here and assist in Marchford's defense, the groups decision was to head off to Llyndofare Castle and continue our search for the Scorpiots in an attempt to discover if there was a connection between them and the Dwem.  It was not an easy decision that we abandon Marchford to the few grim men in the Keep.  However it was pointed out that at times the best defense is an offensive manuever and the confinements of the town puts Calyx and Motega in a fowl mood if there more than a couple days.  Once again we left Marchford, but this time the only sounds were from the penants snapping in the wind atop the towers of Ford's Keep.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Shameless...*

Shameless plug/bump of my friend's journal.

Magnus the Archmage (in the making)


----------



## hobbit_killer (Jan 3, 2005)

*Good stuff*

Title says it all.  Keep it up.

Your friendly neighborhood cannibal


----------

